# Problem with waf-1.7.15 in mpv



## r004 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello;

I am trying to compile mpv-0.3.3_1 with  `portmaster multimedia/mpv` but I get an error regarding waf:


```
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for waf-1.7.15.
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: waf-1.7.15 
===>  License GPLv2 accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for mpv-0.3.3_1,1
===>   mpv-0.3.3_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> waf-1.7.15 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch https://waf.googlecode.com/files/waf-1.7.15
fetch: https://waf.googlecode.com/files/waf-1.7.15: Forbidden
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/waf-1.7.15
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/waf-1.7.15: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/mpv
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/mpv
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/mpv
```

As I am in a coll_e_ge library,[]I can't access the Google code due to a certificate issue. But the regular method of downloading and placing the file in /usr/ports/distfiles doesn't work for waf: First what is waf? A file or a directory? Is it a port? Does it have an extension like bzip or tar.gz?

I search the Google code and found waf-1.7.15.tar.bz2. I downloaded and placed it in distfiles but no luck. Extract it and leave it as a folder again no joy. Even tried to remove the extension and again no luck. Please look into the matter.

*T*hanks.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2014)

Extract the waf-1.7.15.tar.bz2 archive, the archive only contains one file. Save that file as /usr/ports/distfiles/waf-1.7.15.


----------

